# bad catering!



## shamrock chef (Nov 20, 2001)

Fore the past 2 years I have been in position to get high end caterers for work. I work at a lage univeristy and have had no luck. My problem is I catered for 10 years , chef and office. Why is it so many bad caterers get paid. Is there no pride left in the trade? Cold food and bad service is the trend in Connecticut now. Sorry to go off but I get so frustred when I see crap food!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Seems like you are in a position to answer you r own question, you hire and pay caterers that are not providing the quality of food you are searching for.....keep looking tasting and expand your perameters.


----------



## shamrock chef (Nov 20, 2001)

Trust me when I say I have tested every on in the state and a few out side the state.
I guess I have to go back to catering. 
only reason I stoped was lack of good help. The ones I trained would leave to go work in a hotel of some other job that has less work.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I've noticed this too. It really doesn't matter what it costs. The caterer agreed to do something at a certain price and didn't deliver. Some minimum standards I would expect are hot food served hot, cold food served cold. Why should one have to pay extra for that?

Kuan


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

Well said Kuan!


----------



## gilbear (Sep 19, 2003)

ShamRock, Have you used the resources at Catersource.com. The folks on that site are dead on serious about the subject. They would also like to hear about some of your not so happy experiences. Cater Source :chef:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Shamrock,
Where are you in CT?


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

In big cities, it's the "no repeat" phenomenon. Even a bad caterer can get a gig in a big city because there are so many potential customers, it doesn't matter if you burn a bridge or two by serving bad food. The same is true of tourist restaurants on highways and byways - they don't get a lot of repeat business unless you're looking for them.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

on the other end of the spectrum you can have fantastic food and service in a big city and get overlooked because clients have so many choices and a potential client who had your food at a friends event could easily forget about you are by the time they go to cater their event.


----------

